# Shallow drop handlebar advice needed



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm looking for a 26.0 shallow drop handlebar with a flat top, and having trouble finding the right fit. I had a Ritchey Pro on my bike, which is not real deep, but I wanted something with drops at least 1.0 cm shallower. My bike shop had a Salsa Moto-Ace Short and Shallow that appeared to be what I was looking for, but wasn't any shallower once it was installed. The problem is that the Salsa bar ramps downward toward the brake hoods, so if I rotate the bar so it is flatter on top, then the drops slope downward and are actually deeper than my Ritcheys. However, if I rotate the bar so the drops so they are level with the ground, then the top of the bar ramps downward too much at the hoods. 

I am finding out that handlebar geometry is very complicated. With all the twists and turns, it is very hard to measure drop. So does anyone have any recommendations for an aluminum, 26.0 bar with shallow drop that doesn't ramp downward at the hoods? If it matters, my bars are 44.0 wide center-center. I have an FSA Compact bar on another bike that is perfect but it's a 31.8 mm and I'm not sure if it's available in 26.0.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

How about swapping your stem to a 31.8? It will cost you $75 for a respectable Al stem, but your bar choices are immense. 

I know what you mean about the whole flat top bar, drop angle and a such. I liked my Easton EC70 feel on the hoods and flats. However, when I had those right, the drops (which are flat, not rounded) were at the wrong angle.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Agree, probably worth swapping to a 31.8 stem. Or using a Problem Solvers 31.8-26.0 bar shim if you want to continue with 26.0 bars. Most 26.0 shallow drop bars are of the "Italian" drop style, rounded drops but with a slope from the tops to the hoods. 

In 31.8, I am going to try the short reach, shallow drop Ritchey Curve bars. They can be set up with a pretty flat top to hood geometry. I mostly need them for their shorter reach on one of my projects.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Trying to avoid the 31.8 option. I did that on my other bike with FSA bars and didn't see any advantages other than having more choices for stems. I'm OK with my current stem and would rather not have to spend the extra money.

Someone on another forum suggested the Soma Highway One road bar, and this looks perfect for my needs -- shallow drop, flat top and available in 26.0 diameter.

Soma Hwy One Road Bar (31.8/26.0)


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know if you've sen these:

Products Description – ORIGIN-8

and a good blog discussing compact bars here: Products Description – ORIGIN-8


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

That Origin-8 bar looks like another good option. Thanks.


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Salsa Poco*



tarwheel2 said:


> I'm looking for a 26.0 shallow drop handlebar with a flat top, and having trouble finding the right fit.]
> 
> How about the Salsa Poco bar? It's shorter and shallower than the Short and Shallow, in fact at 70mm x 140mm one of the smallest throw and drop of any bar. Comes in 26mm x 44cm, get it here among other online retailers:
> Universal Cycles -- Salsa Moto Ace Poco Bar 2010
> ...


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I really like FSA WIng Pro, have them on all my bikes now.
It does require a 31.8mm stem


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

tarwheel2 said:


> I had a Ritchey Pro on my bike, which is not real deep, but I wanted something with drops at least 1.0 cm shallower.


Does this look like the Richey bar you were using:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/317DW3UXKgL._SS500_.jpg

I'll keep an eye on this thread as looking for same type of bar you describe in your original post. 

I've just recently changed to a Deda 215 Shallow. I've angled the drops so they are not quite horizontal (pointing back to area just above the rear brake bridge) and have set up the campag ergos with bottom of lever blades approx 1.5cm above the bottom line of drops (if that makes sense). The ramp is still sloping forwards slightly and is not as comfy as the nitto bars I'd been using last summer.

I've wondered what bar that Pantani is using in this shot... 

https://redkiteprayer.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/[email protected]

.... at a guess a cinelli top ergo 64 maybe or perhaps the deeper 66 ?


----------

